# HELP ME



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

they are sick, one of them have a cotton white on the skin, i have up the temp, insert medecine but that dont run......
help me


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

do you have any pictures and what medications are you using, what have you diagnosed the problem as... also if you have carbon inserts this will make the medication less effective
sounds like you may have some kind of a fungus developed there. also add some salt on top of your temp increse
what is the temp at by the way?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Move topic PLease to the operating room


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sounds like fungus - add salt (1 tablespoon per 5 gallons assuming you don't have any already)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

good luck memen.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> sounds like fungus - add salt (1 tablespoon per 5 gallons assuming you don't have any already)


 kopy-kat








well atleast someone can reasure my decision


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

one of them swim "head on the ground", he is dead now i think, the other in near the ground, i think one of them can survive...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

haha salt, the savior of all dieseaes. anyhow, try using them tablet medicine. although they are expensive they work great. read my post for you other thread and it should help you


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

they are both dead this morning


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

memen said:


> they are both dead this morning


 I am very sorry to hear that









I hope you get some more and have sucsess with them.

I still suggest you do a water change


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

:sad: i have put the water of the adult tank(70 gallon) in the 20 gallon, and buy a new less little rbp than two others. it's very sad to lose baby for me because before, i have never got problemswith this sort of fish....


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

I espere that it is better going to take place with the water of my big tank! If I lose him, ca shall really be annoying, because I lose so a lot of money by buying young people, in more I kill them...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sometimes, it was just meant to be....just meant to be. Sorry to hear memen, my french piranha friend.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

thanks for your soutien man, i am sad but when all are bad, ( i love a girl who throw me and 2 rbp are dead) the futur will be great


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

memen said:


> they are both dead this morning


 Sorry to hear that, Memen :sad:

I hope you'll be more fortunate next time


----------

